# Change Engine Coolant



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Guys

Last year I went little too deep and got my quad pretty wet, Inside the engine . 





 
I got all the water out of the engine with a few oil changes but I noticed that my coolant overflow bottle has a nice brown liquid in it. Needless to say I am pretty sure i know where it came from. What I am wondering is what is the best way to change the coolant? Without a rad re-locate. Will I need to flush it with anything? Will I need to remove the front plastics again? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Me


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

:agreed:


Radiator relocate is the best mod I have done every thing is so accessable for cleaning especially since it stays cleaner to begin with, cuts down on a lot of problems.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Yeah ur gonna have to remove the front plastic. It will make it easier to do.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can pull the radiator and flush the system without removing the front plastics.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Phree

What is the best way to drain and flush it?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

check ur coolant in the rad. first.... mine was murkey in the reserve . but in the rad it was clean . was because i didnt have the reserve vent ran to the pod . got mud in it in deep water.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You dont have to remove plastics OR drill holes, never drill holes.. I dunno why people suggest that... 

All you need is a siphon hose, the kind w/ a "prime bulb" in it. Works great.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

What's the best way to drain and flush it though?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I drained mine by pulling the hose loose on the bottom left-hand side.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

there's a drain screw on the water pump cover.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

There are also some drains at the lower sides of the cylinders that drains pockets that won't drain otherwise. Check out the manual.


----------

